# Brynmawr Rubber Factory - Boiler House



## spooksprings (Nov 21, 2011)

*Brynmawr Rubber Factory - Boiler House*

If your car ever breaks down in Brynmawr (no other reason to be there) you may wander about and discover a strange monument hiding in the
trees and mist, looking like some giant train from 'Dune'. I always thought this place was a service station for trams/tramps. Hopping up to the 
2nd floor I see a lot of coal and large sumps. Hmm coal powered trams? 
No! of course this was an offloading point for coal, it being dumped from the carriages above for a small power station.

Some strenuous research later, and turns out there were 9 of these 'boiler houses' originally surrounding the Brynmawr Rubber Factory.

_It was designed between 1946 and 1951 by The Architect's Co-Op, a group of Architecture students from the AA in London, in collaboration with the Engineer Ove Arup.
It was used for producing various rubber products (mainly tyres) and is considered by many as a Modernist icon.
The main production floor was spanned by nine huge concrete shell domes which were punctuated by circular rooflights. Some of the outer 
sections of the factory were roofed with concrete barrel vaulted shells. The building was perhaps too ambitious and it was never a commercial success. 
Later in its life, it was owned by Dunlop and used for manufacturing vinyl flooring known as Semtex. Despite being a listed building, it was demolished in 2001. Wikipedia_

Former Boiler House at Dunlop Semtex Factory
Grade II* Date Listed: 5 August 1986
Cadw Building ID: 1869.




































This reminds me so much of IG-88 (SW ESB)















coal dumping chute















This wise, peacful, sagacious creature on the right is I believe a Samiad. 

























I believe this to be a prehistoric relative of the slinky, the hairy slinky

















*Good's Yard Abergavenny*

Ok then onto Abergavenny. I had a church in mind but the renovators beat me to it. I know I'd strike lucky if I wandered out of town. And woot! bingo an old Good's Yard. However there were big men with bigger moustaches who said no entry as they were in the process of demolishing my said prize before my eyes! So I did a very impulsive and dangerous thing. I had to enter that building as it was falling about me to catch a glimpse of it's dying heart. I was minutes away from being entombed. Yeah I _felt_ good but AM stupid for doing that.





This will be gone time you get there





This part is being kept!





















Cheers! Spooks​


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting report and good pics, I enjoyed it , Thanks.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2011)

spooksprings said:


> This wise, peacful, sagacious creature on the right is I believe a Samiad.



Hmm looks more like it could be death to me!


----------



## maximus (Nov 22, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Hmm looks more like it could be death to me!




What the fook is it!?!?!?


----------



## KingRat (Nov 22, 2011)

Love your photo's of the rubber Factory, they're great, crisp, clear and detailed. You have a great eye !!


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2011)

maximus said:


> What the fook is it!?!?!?



Looks to me like a form of asbestos.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, looks like white asbestos to me – fairly safe on a damp and foggy day but not good once it dries out.

Interesting photos, looks like Semtex is deteriorating even further…


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 26, 2011)

Love your pics very well done


----------



## King Al (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like an interesting place, great pics Spook


----------

